# Found baby bird



## Momof4 (Apr 26, 2016)

My dog brought in a baby that just hatched. Do I put him back in the nest I think he came from?


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 26, 2016)

Never mind, he didn't make it


----------



## teresaf (Apr 26, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> Never mind, he didn't make it


Awe, I know it's sad when that happens...


----------



## Pearly (Apr 27, 2016)

So sorry i've had that happen few times. It's always said. I heard that at times the sickly/weak baby gets pushed out of the nest.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 27, 2016)

if it happens again, Yes put him back in the nest if he'll stay. If not, call a wildlife rehabber nearest to you.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 27, 2016)

My family was panicking around me and I'm a very calm person so I came here first. 
I would have taken it to a wildlife rehab like we did for the duckling.
The poor little thing fell about 8' onto concrete and then my dog had it. 
It was probably about a week old since little pin feathers came in on his wings.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 27, 2016)

So sad! I'm sorry!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2016)

I hate it when that happens. With the little naked babies you more or less expect them to die, but when a fully feathered-but can't fly yet baby falls to the ground, that one really bothers me. I have so many cats that birds on the ground don't stand a chance here. That's why I don't have bird feeders. I would hate to bring birds here to my cats' hunting grounds.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when that happens. With the little naked babies you more or less expect them to die, but when a fully feathered-but can't fly yet baby falls to the ground, that one really bothers me. I have so many cats that birds on the ground don't stand a chance here. That's why I don't have bird feeders. I would hate to bring birds here to my cats' hunting grounds.


I know! Don't you just love it when some people put all kinds of bird feeders out and have... outdoor cat!!! Ughhh!!!!


----------

